# Dirk fanclub



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Could someone sticky this. I know I used to have one but Ionly want a plain old Dirk one now. So if you post in this thread, you're in.

*Dirk Nowitzki fanclub*


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I am so anti-Dirk right now its not even funny...:|


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Could someone sticky this. I know I used to have one but Ionly want a plain old Dirk one now. So if you post in this thread, you're in.
> 
> *Dirk Nowitzki fanclub*


ADD MEEEEEEE


----------



## gettym (Sep 4, 2004)

who is dirk nowitzki?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gettym</b>!
> who is dirk nowitzki?


Ha,ha?.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

just in case u didnt see my post before im in.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You're in, both of you


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

let me join to !!!

and since you are a tyson chandler fan......would you like to join my club ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I am a Tyson Chandler fan, but I want him in Dallas - so i'll say no to your club. Thanks for the offer. But if your going to make a Tyson Chandler fanclub then im in


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

sign me up


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Of course I'm in.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I am so anti-Dirk right now its not even funny...:|


What is your freaking problem with Dirk? He is our best player.
So what is there to be anti-Dirk about?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> What is your freaking problem with Dirk? He is our best player.
> So what is there to be anti-Dirk about?


He is our best player. He is a great player. But the Mavs have been trying to make a Jordan out of him when hes only a Pippen. He doesnt have the desire to be the man. He always defers when theres something on the line. I was saying we should have traded him for Shaq and from the looks of Shaq at the MTV awards we might regret not doing it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

You can add me to your Dirk fanclub theo4002.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

add me please


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

add me too PLEEZ


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

addme


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

count me in


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

let me join dirk is awesome... even if he isn't on the magic... or the t'wolves.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

Same here... I'm in...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

hey my man theo you HAVE to join the Stephen A. Smith Club. Its white-hot: 2 members strong. You'll look like a genius when you are one of the original members later on.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nah i'll be ok


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

fine, you don't know what you are missing man.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Add me :yes:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i gotta admit i used to a Dirk-hater,dunno why.but after watched more and more of his games,i found he was so amazing,an incredible shooter,he inched up and up in my favorite list.so plz sign me in!:grinning:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> hey my man theo you HAVE to join the Stephen A. Smith Club. Its white-hot: 2 members strong. You'll look like a genius when you are one of the original members later on.


If I ever meet Stephen A. Smith Im gonna punch him in the face...And then thank him for making ESPN a little bit interesting again. Same with Chuck Barkley. Actually Nevermind that on Chuck. I aint going through no windows .


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

i want in on the Dirk fan club


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Can I join?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You never had to ask me was I in.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

add me to the Club, theo4002!


----------



## Dirk_is_the_shat (Oct 25, 2004)

hey let me in! Dirk is the man and my hero. that guy is amazing. and to the anti-dirk guy go blow somebody dude. Dirk is the man, hes definatelly the best we got.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:wave:

I want in


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

take a look at the name.....Add me to the list if u can...thanks!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Dirk+Devin=next great duo!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, your both in


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Ok, your both in


How about me??


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dirk Nowitzki fanclub 27 Members! *

*theo4002.  SacKings384. KidCanada101.  toros_locos Charlie Boy.  Mavs Dude. mavsman.  KL Dwager. KG4MVP2.  DiRtY dIrK. droppinknowledge.  pejavlade. Tristan.  Minnesota Magician. MavsFan02. #21. italianBBlover. byrondarnell66. kisstherim. CAnthony15. XYRYX. Dirk_is_the_shat. Peja Vu. Slasher. _Dre_.Dirty Dirk41. DHarris34Phan. DaUnbreakableKinG. 

Click here to join*

Dropping the Dirk fanclub, leaving it here if I ever want to pick it back up again.


----------

